# Friday at Memory Lane



## schwinnguyinohio (May 7, 2021)

These will be the last from me heading out shortly


----------



## bicycle larry (May 7, 2021)

THANKS SCHWINGUYIN  FOR ALL THE PCTURES AND PARTS , HAVE A SAVE TRIP HOME  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## CycleOc (May 7, 2021)

Thanks for the great pictures.Does anyone know what they are asking for the ranger and red/blk girls prewar?


----------



## John G04 (May 7, 2021)

CycleOc said:


> Thanks for the great pictures.Does anyone know what they are asking for the ranger and red/blk girls prewar?




Ranger sold, girls bike was $750


----------



## 1817cent (May 7, 2021)

John, still do admire your 41 two tone green Autocycle.  Was one of the nicest Schwinns there.  Enjoy it!


----------



## CycleOc (May 7, 2021)

Ok thanks ,good prices wish I could of been there but in a way I probably would of went cazy with all the deals and stuff being offered.


----------



## CycleOc (May 7, 2021)

Can anyone at the show possibly get info on the person selling the girls  red/blk schwinn prewar tank bike? Any help highly appreciated


----------

